# Openoffice(-bin) started nicht [gelöst]

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich habe auf den 2.6.30.3 kernel und xf86-video-radeonhd umgestellt, nun fehlt opengl. Seit dem USEflag -opengl und emerge world -uDN wurde dann zahlreiche Pakete neu kompiliert.

Ich bekomme Openoffice nicht mehr gestartet, egal ob binär oder kompiliert. Ich habe auch die USE-Flags deutlich reduziert, leider hat auch das nichts gebracht. Auch den config Ordner des Benutzer habe ich schon gelöscht - ohne Besserung. Natürlich gibt es keine Fehler bei revdep-rebuild...

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.0.0  USE="cups dbus kde templates -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -java -ldap -mono -nsplugin -odk -opengl -pam" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

core2duo sven # oowriter

X Error: BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) 1

  Major opcode:  142

  Minor opcode:  19

  Resource id:  0x144

```

```

core2duo sven # strace oowriter

execve("/usr/bin/oowriter", ["oowriter"], [/* 58 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x22a9000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f8940288000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f8940287000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=140758, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 140758, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f8940264000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libncurses.so.5", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\200 \2\0\0\0\0\0@"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=400872, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2492296, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f893fe0c000

mprotect(0x7f893fe5e000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f894005d000, 61440, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x51000) = 0x7f894005d000

mmap(0x7f894006c000, 1928, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f894006c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\360\r\0\0\0\0\0\0@"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=15144, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2109600, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f893fc08000

mprotect(0x7f893fc0a000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f893fe0a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2000) = 0x7f893fe0a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\340\346\1\0\0\0\0\0@"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1439344, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f8940263000

mmap(NULL, 3490328, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f893f8b3000

mprotect(0x7f893f9fe000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f893fbfe000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x14b000) = 0x7f893fbfe000

mmap(0x7f893fc03000, 16920, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f893fc03000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f8940262000

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x7f89402626f0) = 0

mprotect(0x7f893fbfe000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f893fe0a000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f894005d000, 57344, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x6ba000, 4096, PROT_READ)     = 0

mprotect(0x7f8940289000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f8940264000, 140758)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)     = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x22a9000

brk(0x22ca000)                          = 0x22ca000

open("/usr/lib64/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1316320, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 1316320, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f8940120000

close(3)                                = 0

getuid()                                = 0

getgid()                                = 0

geteuid()                               = 0

getegid()                               = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f8940286000

read(3, "MemTotal:        4043072 kB\nMemFr"..., 1024) = 930

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f8940286000, 4096)            = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {0x1, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="core2duo", ...}) = 0

stat("/home/sven", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 8676

open("/usr/lib64/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=26050, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 26050, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0x7f8940280000

close(3)                                = 0

getppid()                               = 8675

getpgrp()                               = 8675

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x439c90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NPROC, {rlim_cur=38*1024, rlim_max=38*1024}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/usr/bin/oowriter", O_RDONLY)     = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0x7fff668a1750) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

lseek(3, 0, SEEK_CUR)                   = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/sh\nunset PYTHONPATH\n/usr/l"..., 80) = 78

lseek(3, 0, SEEK_SET)                   = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fcntl(255, F_GETFL)                     = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=78, ...}) = 0

lseek(255, 0, SEEK_CUR)                 = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/sh\nunset PYTHONPATH\n/usr/l"..., 78) = 78

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f8940262780) = 8677

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x43a8e0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, {SIG_DFL, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f893f8e5290}, 8) = 0

wait4(-1, X Error: BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) 1

  Major opcode:  142

  Minor opcode:  19

  Resource id:  0x144

```

----------

## mv

Es sieht so aus, als wenn Du ooffice als root startest!?  Das ist schon mal generell eine schlechte Idee, und wenn root keine Erlaubnis hat, auf die X-Session Deines Users zuzugreifen, sind solche Fehlermeldungen typisch...

----------

## SvenFischer

Das Problem taucht natürlich auch als Benutzer auf.

Heute morgen habe ich erfolglos noch den xf86-video-vesa Treiber versucht.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ein update auf openoffice 3.1-r1 hat das Problem gelöst/umgangen.  :Shocked: 

----------

